

Profiling: Interactive Python profiler - shinvee
https://github.com/what-studio/profiling

======
Monkeyget
Great project!

I've done some python code optimization recently and I was fairly disappointed
in the profiling options; more precisely the profiling visualization options.
Standard python provides pstats, which is basic and has an awkward command
based GUI. I've tried runsnakerun and snakevis which do provide a nice
graphical view but little else.

Easy to use, hierarchical list, clear output. I like this. I never used live
profiling before and I can already see where it could be super handy.

Remarks:

-how do I pass arguments to my program. profiling seems to absorb all parameters

-Is it possible to access standard input/output when live profiling?

-Is it possible to reset the profiling statistics when live profiling? Eg.: I profile a webserver, profile a request, reset stats, profile another request,...

-I'd love to see an integration with IPython. Interactive optimization could be great: I profile some code, tweak it, profile again,...

~~~
perimo
For IPython-based profiling, I find the %timeit and %memit magic commands
invaluable. This post has a good overview:
[http://pynash.org/2013/03/06/timing-and-
profiling.html](http://pynash.org/2013/03/06/timing-and-profiling.html)

------
georgem12
Looks cool, but I don't understand the remote profiling server. Does that mean
profiling server code on requests or is it a server that can let you view
profiling results?

